# Question.



## Leah567 (Dec 10, 2017)

I want to get a puppy and was wondering... Do german shepherds bark a lot? Will they bark at neighbors that are jogging down the street? My min pin is like that. I really want a male german shepherd but I don't want a dog that constantly barks. I live in the country with chickens, horses, and my min pin


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 10, 2017)

My only experience with this breed was with a pair of Shepherd cross rescues that my husband and I had, many years ago.

Yes, they barked. A lot. They also knew to shut up when told to, which is more than I could say about a lot of our neighbors' dogs. We had neighbors who liked to jog early in the morning, and I could always tell their progress by the barking dogs. We had a couple of house cats at that time, and I can remember seeing the cats run to the window when the dogs barked, to see what they were barking at.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 10, 2017)

I recommend you research the breed thoroughly. Buy some books specifically for GSD's. @Southern by choice probably has a good recommendation.  

I saw you just sold your last dog. I don't know that I would recommend you running out to get another dog. 

Is there a reason why you want the dog to be a male? Why GSD? Why did you choose this breed? How much dog experience do you have? 

Many dogs will bark.


----------



## TAH (Dec 10, 2017)

Okay, from your posts on BYC this is like the 2dog you've sold for being aggressive, barking, etc.

I have no experience with the GS but I know many friends with them, and I would never get one without a lot of experience.

Those dogs read there owners mind like I've never seen before.

I'm with goat whisperer you probably shouldn't go and jump into getting another dog.

I recently just got my first Lgd, but oh my gosh, I'm so thankful her owner has let me keep in touch and helped me with training and understanding her! I would be lost right now without her.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2017)

Maybe a mature, trained dog would be better than getting a puppy.


----------



## Leah567 (Dec 10, 2017)

This is only the first dog I've sold for aggression.... I've owned dogs ALL my life, I've had a lot of experience. I've just seen a lot of german shepherds that are aways barking and was wondering if they all did this.


----------



## Leah567 (Dec 10, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Maybe a mature, trained dog would be better than getting a puppy.


I've heard it's best not to get a full grown dog because they can turn on you if you didn't raise them


----------



## babsbag (Dec 10, 2017)

Leah567 said:


> I've heard it's best not to get a full grown dog because they can turn on you if you didn't raise them



If that were the case there would be no successful adoptions coming out of shelters or rescues and we all know that there are plenty of older dogs being rehomed without issue.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 10, 2017)

Why not go to the local shelter and get a nice adult dog that needs a home? If all you're looking for is a house pet, that's non aggressive and non noisy, then there's really no need to start with a GSD. GSD's, like your recent LGD, are working dogs. They (most) need a job to be truly happy. There are LGD's that can be house/companion dogs as well as LGDs... I own one. I have also owned GSD's at both ends of the spectrum. But you need to know what you're looking for specifically and target getting ONLY that dog with those specific traits.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 10, 2017)

When you go to a rescue, you do not know what exactly you are getting, especially if it is a mix.  Just one of our neighbors have 3 little kids experiences , so they went to a rescue for a pet dog.  It bit two of the kids. Next they took home a large mix, constantly chewed up all of the furniture, and when corrected, ran away.  Next one urinated only in the kitchen even when just let in from the outside for a couple hours.  Next one was a spayed GSD, a week later it was diagnosed with advanced liver cancer. You pay your money and take your chances.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 10, 2017)

Maybe the rescue needs to do a little better job evaluating the dogs before they let them go to a home with small children?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 10, 2017)

Ditto  what Babs said!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 10, 2017)

Bossroo is absolutely right. Sadly this is a common occurrence 

Babs- you are right. Shelters need to do a better job at evaluating. BUT when no one wants to put a dog down- then what? Who takes all the crazed, nutjob dogs? Everyone wants to save every single dog that strolls through the shelter..................... But this is a topic for another day. Don't need a full blown war here  

Anyway... This is starting to get a bit off topic.

@Leah567 If you answer my questions you might get a better answer. But I don't think this is the right dog for you based on your previous posts.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 10, 2017)

I wasn't recommending these for profit shelters (read rescues)... I was talking like the county lock-up.  I wouldn't spend the money these "rescues" are asking for a dog with no history, many rescued from kill shelters because nobody wanted them. There's never (very rarely) any guarantees, even from a breeder.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 10, 2017)

Our county shelter does  a good job evaluating the dogs. My next house dogs are going to be older dogs that have been surrendered by people moving or family of someone who died or can't keep it.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 11, 2017)

Leah567 said:


> I've heard it's best not to get a full grown dog because they can turn on you if you didn't raise them



This is the first time I have ever heard this statement. Raising an animal from a puppy is no guarantee that it will behave deferentially toward the owner, either. There are countless videos on YouTube of people with small dogs that growl and snarl at their owners and get laughed at until they bite the owner. One of our small dogs, which my husband and I got as a puppy, bit 3 people in the course of her long, ditsy life - one was me, another my toddler son. This was one of the sweetest dogs I have ever known, one no person in their right mind could classify as "mean." These were out of the blue, unthinking reactive snaps, but it was canine dentition contacting human integument, and it hurt. The only advantage to getting a puppy is that you know _exactly _what handling it has had, and if it behaves badly as an adult, you know you are the person to blame for the misbehavior.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> . The only advantage to getting a puppy is that you know _exactly _what handling it has had, and if it behaves badly as an adult, you know you are the person to blame for the misbehavior.



This is not exactly true. Although I would say the majority of the time it is from owners that will not train their dogs and do not establish the proper roles. 
Many fail to recognize today that poor behavior, social anxieties, fearbiters, and the list goes on...  is NOT always a result of how a pup was raised.
This is becoming problematic as rescues want to deem every dog with ill behaviors as it was obviously abused. Far too many people in the dog world do gooders that have no clue and want to save everything because some awful human must of caused the problem.
Poor breeding, genetic disposition, birth difficulties, lack of oxygen, toxic exposure in utero, infection of dam or pup can cause a myriad of issues. Spaying and neutering can also cause behavioral issues.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 11, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> This is not exactly true. Although I would say the majority of the time it is from owners that will not train their dogs and do not establish the proper roles.
> Many fail to recognize today that poor behavior, social anxieties, fearbiters, and the list goes on...  is NOT always a result of how a pup was raised.
> This is becoming problematic as rescues want to deem every dog with ill behaviors as it was obviously abused. Far too many people in the dog world do gooders that have no clue and want to save everything because some awful human must of caused the problem.
> Poor breeding, genetic disposition, birth difficulties, lack of oxygen, toxic exposure in utero, infection of dam or pup can cause a myriad of issues. Spaying and neutering can also cause behavioral issues.


Good assessment. Even the best pedigreed and carefully raised puppy can have unexplained behavioral problems. Same with livestock and of course, we all know of at least one person that lovingly raised a child by the highest of standards and yet that child grew up to have problems getting along in society, even to violent or criminal extents, and that's from a species that we can actually talk and listen to. Brains are just peculiar things..


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 11, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Many fail to recognize today that poor behavior, social anxieties, fearbiters, and the list goes on... is NOT always a result of how a pup was raised.



One of those shepherd crosses that I mentioned earlier in this thread was a total flake. Some of it was probably the result of abuse that he suffered before he was abandoned, but some of it was just the way his brain was wired. He would do what he was told when I was there to tell him, but no amount of training could have turned him into a stable, friendly, confident dog. Because I knew this about him, I felt it was_ my_ responsibility to keep him out of situations where he might act inappropriately. So yeah, if Cisco behaved badly, I felt it was my fault - for putting him there in the first place, knowing him as well as I did.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 11, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Our county shelter does  a good job evaluating the dogs. My next house dogs are going to be older dogs that have been surrendered by people moving or family of someone who died or can't keep it.



Our herding dogs are also our house dogs so they are multi-purpose.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Dec 11, 2017)

Had a batch of pups once and every time we came in to the room one would run and hide. We got rid of him when he started growling at us. Some animals just need culled. I don't think enough gets done.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 11, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> Our herding dogs are also our house dogs so they are multi-purpose.



My indoor dogs are also herding dogs...that don't herd.  They did agility for awhile, now they just keep me company.

Their younger days.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Dec 13, 2017)

Leah567 said:


> I want to get a puppy and was wondering... Do german shepherds bark a lot? Will they bark at neighbors that are jogging down the street? My min pin is like that. I really want a male german shepherd but I don't want a dog that constantly barks. I live in the country with chickens, horses, and my min pin


Yes German Shepherds bark a lot. They are bred to guard and they are alert to everything. I have owned German Shepherds for 20 years and only had one that rarely barked. He passed away in July at 13. 
German Shepherds are high energy dogs with a strong prey drive and will need training. Some chase and kill cats or chickens. I have horses, goats, chickens and cats. And have peacefully lived with all along with my two GSD but did have cat chasing issues a few years ago. The dog that chased cats and tried to kill them never stopped that behavior so I had to watch him all the time. He did listen to me when I told him no but it took a lot of work and consistent training. 
Maybe a Labrador retriever would be more what you’re looking for. My daughter has labs and they are low key and rarely bark. They don’t bother livestock and are just amazing family dogs.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Dec 13, 2017)

Leah567 said:


> I've heard it's best not to get a full grown dog because they can turn on you if you didn't raise them


That most certainly isn’t true. I adopted a Male German Shepherd from Ohio (I live in Oregon). He was 2 1-2 years old and had been abused and starved. He only weighed 56 pounds when the rescue got him. 
I have family and friends in Ohio who knew my old dog had passed and they insisted I take this dog. Even had him shipped to me free. He loved the kids at first sight and everyone who comes here wants to take him home. Best. Dog. Ever.


----------



## Alaine Heivilin (Dec 13, 2017)

Leah567 said:


> I want to get a puppy and was wondering... Do german shepherds bark a lot? Will they bark at neighbors that are jogging down the street? My min pin is like that. I really want a male german shepherd but I don't want a dog that constantly barks. I live in the country with chickens, horses, and my min pin


I have raised German Shepards for over 20 years if you train them to bark at ever noise they will. Its all up to you. Puppies bark at the wind Germen Shapards normally don't bark at everything but they are very protective of there property. They can be agressive you have to start early and socialize them around people and other animals they will not be so noisy. I live in the country as well I have donkies and my shepard has run of 8 achers she stays home never leaves. I trainered her and worked with her. Good luck they are a good breed.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2017)

Greetings & welcome to BYH @Alaine Heivilin  Glad you joined us. Please take a moment if you will and visit the new member forum and give us a brief introduction so we can welcome you properly.  https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/   Quite a few folks here have or have had German Shepherds. They can be wonderful dogs. Personally I think about all dogs are wonderful... can't comprehend how a person can live without one or two (or more) around at all times. Must admit though that I MUCH prefer larger dogs over little "toy" dogs. Anyway, browse around and make yourself at home! OH, couple of things... Please consider putting at least your general location in your profile as that can be very important regarding advice or suggestions. Things in cold climates can be different than in warm ones. Also, we all love pictures here so any time you feel like showing off your animals or farm... whatever, by all means feel free to do so!


----------



## Leah567 (Dec 13, 2017)

We once did get a border collie mix from a shelter/rescue. We had her for no longer than three days and she vanished. If you don't keep up on ALL of the dogs shots, you have to go to court and explain why you didn't. I just don't want to deal with this. I was looking on craigslist but all the puppies cost more than $300. I can't pay more than that


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2017)

Any "new" dog you get, aside from an actual puppy, you'll have to watch over for a while until they bond and become part of the family. Even then, some dogs just love to wander and must be fenced in to keep on the property. As for the shots issue, that's going to be required no matter what really. Unless your dog does something to someone or leaves your property and gets caught, how is anyone going to know whether it got shots or not? I've never heard of a "dog gestapo" here in the US that goes around checking to make sure everyone's animals are properly inoculated...  Getting the dog its shots is in the best interest of the dog and the people it will be in contact with.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2017)

Leah567 said:


> I can't pay more than that


Not trying to be mean, but.....

Maybe you really don't have the means to take proper care of a dog right now.  The purchase price is miniscule compared to taking proper care of a dog for years!


----------



## Leah567 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes.. I have the money to take good care of the dog and get its shots etc.. I just don't want to pay more than $300 for the puppy itself


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 13, 2017)

Leah567 said:


> I was looking on craigslist


Were you aware that it is against the rules of Craigslist to advertise pets for sale? I would be very, very wary of anyone who flagrantly breaks the rules of a site like that.


----------



## TAH (Dec 13, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> Were you aware that it is against the rules of Craigslist to advertise pets for sale? I would be very, very wary of anyone who flagrantly breaks the rules of a site like that.


I was just about to say this. agree.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2017)

I know you don't want to spend much, but have you heard the old saying that "you get what you pay for?"   Reputable breeders put their breeding stock through testing for many health issues.  Those things cost money and that is generally passed on to the buyer.  A $300 dollar dog may not have that health history to look back on.

Whatever you do - I wish you luck!


----------

